# Painting Bee Hives



## renee7 (Mar 15, 2003)

I got my boxes all put together. 2 Hives and 5 supers. Today I gave them their first coat of paint, all on the outside of the boxes. 

But the directions for the bottom boards says to paint on all sides.

I painted the first one all over. And then I got to thinking, I'll bet those bees won't like to crawl in on that paint. so I didn't paint the second bottom board, inside.

Should I?


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Paint your bottom board on all sides, but DON'T paint the interior of your hive bodies.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

What is this world coming to...I agree with Bare for once...  

Bottom boards all over, boxes on outside only.


----------



## renee7 (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks guys. That's what i did, except that one board. Will finish it tomorrow.


----------

